# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  soundMAX

## kidhero321

em lỡ tay xóa mất phần mềm soundmax trong máy. giờ thì máy chẳng nghe được gì cả. có bác nào biết phải làm sao không chỉ em với. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img](

----------


## TruongTamPhong

phần mềm soundmax là driver audio, mất thì tải về cài lại là ok
http://www.zshare.net/download/757088686021351b/]sp28818_sound
của bạn đó !!!

----------


## phongnet.com

phần mềm soundmax là driver audio, mất thì tải về cài lại là ok
http://www.zshare.net/download/75708...]sp28818_sound
của bạn đó !!!

----------


## trananh607

bạn dùng chế độ windowns update đấy. mình cài win7 cũng dùng cái đó là ok. chúc bạn thành công

----------


## noithatkienan

như đây cũng là một loại : 
soundmax integrated digital hd audio

đây cũng là một loại 

soundmax integrated digital audio 

nên bạn cần viết chính xác tên của nó .hơn nữa bạn phải cho biết là laptop hay pc .và win gì nữa .

----------

